

Koinify Raises $1M for Smart Corporation Crowdfunding Platform - kysarkoin
http://www.coindesk.com/koinify-1-million-smart-corporation-crowdfunding/

======
zhongjiewu
I've been following the development and progress of you guys for the past
month (after I saw Tom speak at the Google event) - glad to see the funding
has come in. I became very intrigued after that Bitcoin conference, and thank
you guys to helping me learn about the industry.

Wish you all best of luck on journey.

------
kolev
Link to the homepage: [http://koinify.com/](http://koinify.com/)

------
dang
Fake upvotes and accounts are a really bad idea here, not to mention comments
that look like sockpuppetry. Please don't do any of this. Just let your work
speak for itself.

~~~
kysarkoin
Nothing fake, just sharing the link with our community networks and directing
them to check it out here.

Hopefully our work does speak for itself.

~~~
dang
> Nothing fake, just sharing the link with our community networks

Your "community networks" must be remarkably cohesive to think of such similar
account names as these:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/user?id=lkjfdlkj](https://news.ycombinator.com/user?id=lkjfdlkj)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/user?id=kjlasdlkjaskldj](https://news.ycombinator.com/user?id=kjlasdlkjaskldj)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/user?id=jkhkjshkjhf](https://news.ycombinator.com/user?id=jkhkjshkjhf)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/user?id=lkjdlfkjslkdjf](https://news.ycombinator.com/user?id=lkjdlfkjslkdjf)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/user?id=dsklfjlksjflksj](https://news.ycombinator.com/user?id=dsklfjlksjflksj)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/user?id=lkjlfkj](https://news.ycombinator.com/user?id=lkjlfkj)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/user?id=kjdlkjslk](https://news.ycombinator.com/user?id=kjdlkjslk)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/user?id=ljdhhskj](https://news.ycombinator.com/user?id=ljdhhskj)

... and to register them all within an hour.

From our point of view, and that of our anti-gaming software, this is abusive.
It's one of the surest ways to get accounts and sites banned on HN. Please
don't.

------
dariokoinify
Awesome news!

------
YesWeCann
FINALLY, this is what crypto needs

------
moonhorse
Awesome!

~~~
kysarkoin
Why thank you!

